

Advice for new YC founders - JRM
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=319

======
dcurtis
Hmm, maybe it is a cult after all.

~~~
mattmaroon
Come on in and drink the Goya.

------
ChrisJ
Thanks for the interesting info, Matt. adf471587879rzq

~~~
whacked_new
Haha, that's very interesting. What else are you doing with that query string?

~~~
mattmaroon
Might I suggest Google for finding out?

~~~
whacked_new
Hence the word "else."

